# PearlOnyx



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

As a wiseman on this site once said"The smart ones get out".Well that time has come for PearlOnyx.He starts the State Police Academy down south in two weeks.Pearl, It's been great working with you and I wish you the best of luck for you and your family.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

k9sheriff said:


> As a wiseman on this site once said"The smart ones get out".Well that time has come for PearlOnyx.He starts the State Police Academy down south in two weeks.Pearl, It's been great working with you and I wish you the best of luck for you and your family.


That's great news...Which State?


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

Florida


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Couldnt happen to a better guy...
WTG Pearl!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

B: Congrats Pearl! Don't be a stranger on the site.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Congrats Pearl! Keep up posted!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck Pearl!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Best Of Luck In The Sunshine State

Stay Safe !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

Congratulations, and good luck!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow! Quite a surprise, but good to hear! I wish you all the best! 

P.S. I am jealous. I am jealous because I hate the winter and I love palm trees. And watch out for the alligators!


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Congrats Pearl. Keep in touch and Stay Safe!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Good job buddy! Take care down there!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Awesome! Best of luck pearl!


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

K9,

What a good guy! I just came on here to post something. I've been posting on this site, even with my previous screen name, from nearly the beginning of time. I appreciate your well wishes, and I hope things go well with you. It was a pleasure working with you at our fine facility =)

To the rest,

Thank you guys for all your good wishes. I will be in the academy down there for a little over seven months (long eh?). I'm only allowed home on weekends, so I'll try to drop in and see what you are all up to here and there. I've learned a lot from this board, and met some really cool people. Good luck to all of you, as well.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to Florida, let me know if I can be of any assistance!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Congrats Pearl. After you finish down there, you can come north and picnic with some of the members on here with who you've had words with!
Enjoy the sand & palm trees.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Good Luck-don't take any driving tips from someone named "ferrell" LOL


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Pearl again I wish you the best, take care and be safe down there. *


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Good luck man.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

We are gonna want pictures Pearl,...lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all your kind comments and support. I start moving tomorrow, so this will be my last visit for a while. Good luck to all of you!

Housing,

Nah, I've never had "words" with any one on here! No, not me! =)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Pearl,

Good Luck...reckon you'll find GOD Day One.

dcs and rose.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

DCS,

I was just looking for another post and I found this. I must have missed your comment somehow. It's week 12, and I still haven't found him yet, and "reckon" I probably never will. Thanks for the well wishes though.


----------

